# Capping mineralized soil



## JustinQ (Jul 23, 2009)

This might be a dumb question, but is there some kind of calculation that can be used to figure out how much substrate is needed to cap mineralized soil? I'm setting up a 54 gallon corner tank, which makes trying to calculate this even more difficult. I'd like to use Eco-Complete, since I can't find any other cheap, dark substrate locally. Because of the cost, I'm a little concerned about overestimating. Any advice?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Nvm double post


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey JustinQ

when i first bought eco complete i bought 40lbs of it for my 29. The company recommended 2lbs per gallon and i was w/e they are just trying to make money. well after I first put it in it looked way to much bbut now it sat donw and i only have like 1.5 inches to 2 in my tank. So i will have to add another bag. What are the demensions of your tank approx?


----------



## JustinQ (Jul 23, 2009)

It's 38x27x22, but the odd "pie" shape is throwing me off a little.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Perhaps this calculator would help here.


----------

